# Help with Bessey Pipe Clamps



## WonderlandWoodworks (Oct 23, 2013)

So I've got about 20 Bessey 3/4" pipe clamps and about 40 pipes of various lengths in my woodshop for all of my various clamping needs. You can never have too many clamps right? At least that's what my Fiance keeps telling me. 

Anyway, of the 20 or so clamps I've got, about 3 or 4 of them are slipping when we try to tighten them. The part on the left in the picture. Regardless of which pipe the clamp is put on this happens. Has anyone else experienced this or are we unique in this. It's pretty inconvenient given that these pipe clamps are about $15 each. I'd love to find out a fix to keep this from happening so I don't have to throw out these clamps.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I am generally not a big Bessy fan but I do have a couple of those K style clamps and I really like them and they work smoothly and grab tight without slipping. 

Are your clamps used or new? Make sure your pipes are clean, unpainted, oil or grease free. Make sure there is no tape on the pipes. 

Check the clutches or dogs ( the three spring loaded metal jam levers) and make sure they are clean and the edges not rounded over. They actually need to dig into the pipe a little bit for them not to slip.

Bret


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ditto on what Bret said. It may be the pipe you're using. I have better luck with galvanized pipe than black pipe. The clutch type ends seem to get more grabby the more they get used. 

I bought almost all my pipe ends at flea markets, usually for about $5 each. The type of ends vary. I prefer the type crank handle that's a slip handle like on a vise. The fixed handle can be a bit hard to use at times, and there isn't always room to spin it. As for the other end, I like the lever type restraint that has teeth. Those seem to hold pretty well. 






















.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Didn't mean to confuse but I referred to the Bessey pipe clamps as K series which they are not.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I have quite a few pipe clamps and I too have a few that do that but not one that has the clutch plate. The only ones that even slip for me are the ones with the level and teeth. I must not be smart enough to get them to work right. I did have a clutch type that the plate were not all in aline and that caused a little problem but fixed itself when I lined them up.. You may what to take some sand paper and rough the surface up a bit. It is true that new black pipe is a bit slippery. I have black and galvanized and both perform well for me.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have found that sometimes black pipe slips. Some black pipe made for higher pressure is harder and does not work with a darn. I bought a half a dozen pipe clamps for almost nothing because they did not work. I think the pipe was schedule 60 ?? Clamps work fine on reg. galvanized.


----------



## WonderlandWoodworks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Problem with Bessey Clamps*

Thank you all for your great suggestions, I"ll give them a try.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I only buy Pony/Jorgensen pipe clamps. That's after owning many other brands. I have no need for tall stand off feet or plastic pads. I use black, galvanized and smooth zinc pipe and have no trouble with the Pony clamps. A big difference compared to the others is both the Acme screw and the clutch. If the clutch didn't fail on others, the screw would jam and twist the clamp. Try some pony brand, you'll be glad you did.


----------

